# Getting a stain out of white cotton



## lazeegurl (Apr 2, 2007)

When in France a few years ago I bought a beautiful white cotton, with hand-crocheted edging, bread basket liner.  After using it several times it became stained, I suppose with oils from the bread.  Has anyone any idea how to remove these stains?  I would appreciate your thoughts.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## librarychef40 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Lazeegurl,

You could try Folex? It's the first thing I use on any stain, and the last (so far).

-HTH-


----------



## lazeegurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for your response.  I have never heard of Folex.  What is it? and where would I obtain it?  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I think any nappy cleaner would probably do the job.  It's gentler than normal bleaches but does a good job.  We've got one here called "Napisan"  (no idea if you have that there).  Try it for the recommended time at first, if that doesn't work, try it for a little longer, increasing the time and strength of the washing solution.  If that doesn't work, it's either not possible to get it clean, or,  after this stage I'd hit it with household bleach if you don't want to use it if it is not pure white.

Good Luck!


----------



## librarychef40 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Lazeegurl,

I don't know how far the Folex Company distributes their product offhand, but I think they are in California. If you are in California, it can usually be found on the bottom shelf of the detergent/laundry/carpet cleaner aisle of most major chain supermarkets. If you don't live in California, or can't find it in a store near you and want to try it, buy some on the internet.

Here is a link to the company:

http://www.folexcompany.com/folex_facts.html

Here is a link to some interent commerce websites that offer this product:

http://tinyurl.com/45ztwox

-HTH-


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've had great success when dealing with stains on my white cotton aprons by stretching the stain over a large bowl placed in a sink. Then I boil a tea kettle of water and pour the boiling water directly onto the stain. I then dip a soft toothbrush into a little dish soap and baking soda and scrub the stain gently. Then I repeat the boiling water technique and launder as usual. 

Works great-even with very stubborn stains like coffee, red wine and chocolate.


----------



## librarychef40 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks F-n-F,

I always prefer the non-proprietary approach to just about anything, just couldn't think of one at the time. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I'm gonna gogo try it next time I geta-geta chance.

(think Emeril now, "PoP." that stain is gone...or, err, go-gone).


----------



## carlascott48 (Feb 1, 2011)

Will based on my experience I usually use an anti stain product in order to get the stain in a white cotton.

Kitchenaid Stand Mixer Attachments


----------

